# Lemon Cruze Gen 2/ water leaks in trunk



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey guys, I apologize for not posting any new modifications or anything of that sort as I have been fighting GM. If anyone has had to get the vehicle in for service/recall program for the center high mount 3rd brake light, I strongly suggest anyone who owns a Gen 2 sedan to continuously check for water leaks. My vehicle so far has had 6 water leaks since January 23rd, and 4 failed attempts to fix it. I have had 4 separate cases of water leaking to my battery compartment, 1 case of water leaking underneath the spare tire and tool holder, 2 cases of water leaking into the left rear back seat, and 3 cases of water leaking behind the plastic trim piece at the back of the inside of the trunk. My last case was water leaking into the dip in the plastic trim piece at the back of the trunk from the top of the trunk lid, as the rubber seal, the dealership fixed 3 times did not meet the trunk lid in the middle. The dealerships fix was to use seal bond ( the black windshield glue used when replacing windshields) underneath the rubber trunk seal to better protect it from leaking, but that has since failed. The dealership also used seal bond to fix a defective seal the manufacturer made. I am not sure what your dealership may do or will choose to do, but I would work with GM if this has happened to you, as the dealership also destroyed my headliner near the rear deck. 

Unfortunately, I have sadly fought with GM long enough to make them buy the vehicle back, as it is considered a lemon in my state, and according to the BBB autoline regarding Chevrolet products. I am very sad that after owning the vehicle for 10 months, this is what I have to deal with. I have had to fight with the dealership as well as GM because GM was supposed to repurchase the vehicle after the 3rd failed attempt, but the dealership went against GMs strong suggestion that they do not try and attempt to fix the water leak, as it had been determined to be a Manufacturers Defect. i will be leaving the GM brands of vehicles and I do not foresee me returning to ever owning another GM product again. The safety of my myself and especially my daughter, was truly not taken highly with GM and I value my safety and my daughters safety much more. 

If anyone has any questions or has had any problems like I have, please feel free to message me or reply to this post and I will be glad to inform you of the steps required and needed to help you pursue actions. 

I wish each and every one of you, a safe ownership with your Cruze's.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm actually taking mine in for the last leak you mention. however I figured out where it actually leaking. its leaking from the taillights on trunk. I thought it was from the spoiler but its not. mine was not leaking at first then it started to when it rains. It seems the seals around the light or the lights themselves are leaking. When it leaks I can pull the trunk cover down and see water on them. it then puddles near latch on the plastic trim piece. sucks you have to get rid of it. however all manufactures have issues with leaks. its one of the hardest thing to fix on a car when they happen. Water doesn't always leak anywhere near where it puddles. Its really a game of cat and mouse.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Leaks sound simple but can be really difficult to find and correct. Often it's a case of hit and miss. 

Sorry to hear that your dealership damaged your car. 

What brand have you decided to go with as a replacement?


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

The leak was not simple to find... the dealership tore half of my trunk carpet out after the 3rd failed attempt, just to find out that a seal made by the manufacturer was not completely sealing the body on the inside of my trunk near the right rear fender well, causing water to come up from the outside in.. they fixed that but it started leaking there again. The dealership hasn't been very friendly with me about it either as the general sales manager told me " if you have a problem call GM or the BBB" which I did.. and now GM is buying my car back and giving me a refund.

as far as another brand goes, I've owned two Hyundais before. And neither one of the 2 gave me any kind of issues like this. Physically or mechanically. They were so sound it was unbelievable. So I may end up going back to Hyundai or another import. As I've seen so many domestic companies having more issues than the rest.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Pontiac GT, what sucks even worse is that the 2016-17 Malibus are having the same issues with the trunk seal not meeting the trunk lid properly, and they're having to shim the rubber seal up higher so that it will stop the water leaking.. its sad to see two vehicles, completely separate in design and in style, having the same issues..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pontiacgt said:


> I'm actually taking mine in for the last leak you mention. however I figured out where it actually leaking. its leaking from the taillights on trunk. I thought it was from the spoiler but its not. mine was not leaking at first then it started to when it rains. It seems the seals around the light or the lights themselves are leaking. When it leaks I can pull the trunk cover down and see water on them. it then puddles near latch on the plastic trim piece. sucks you have to get rid of it. however all manufactures have issues with leaks. its one of the hardest thing to fix on a car when they happen. Water doesn't always leak anywhere near where it puddles. Its really a game of cat and mouse.


My 2012 leaked around the right taillight too. Soaked my entire trunk carpet, spare tire well, etc...didn't drive the car for a few days, and it smelled gross. Luckily, they did find it on the first attempt when I took it in.

So far nothing on my 2016. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> The leak was not simple to find... the dealership tore half of my trunk carpet out after the 3rd failed attempt, just to find out that a seal made by the manufacturer was not completely sealing the body on the inside of my trunk near the right rear fender well, causing water to come up from the outside in.. they fixed that but it started leaking there again. The dealership hasn't been very friendly with me about it either as the general sales manager told me " if you have a problem call GM or the BBB" which I did.. and now GM is buying my car back and giving me a refund.
> 
> as far as another brand goes, I've owned two Hyundais before. And neither one of the 2 gave me any kind of issues like this. Physically or mechanically. They were so sound it was unbelievable. So I may end up going back to Hyundai or another import. As I've seen so many domestic companies having more issues than the rest.


Sorry for your loss. If we are gonna lose you to Hyundai, will it at least be the Elantra Sport?


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Merc6, it's funny that you say that specific vehicle because that was my first choice. A local dealership near my work has been willing to sell me the 6spd manual, silver, black leather Interior with the technology package, for less than $20,000. I have owned an Elantra limited and a Santa Fe sport prior. The only I had during my time with both vehicles, is the left front wheel bearing on the Elantra went bad after 25,000 miles. Luckily warranty covered and drove like a champ until I traded it in for th Santa Fe Sport... I had often thought about going back to Ford and looking into a Focus, but after my moms Titanium had have to the transmission rebuilt 3 times because the dual clutch system kept failing, I don't know if I can trust domestics anymore


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not really sure if there are any true "domestics" anymore. Maybe I've been lucky with all my GM vehicles, as I've yet to have a problem with any of them (and I've owned quite a few since the age of 18) so far. I'm a loyal GM guy and most likely always will be based upon childhood memories of what happened with other vehicles I "grew up" in ... Best of luck with your next vehicle purchase. I'm hoping to be a Cruze owner again soon!


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> Pontiac GT, what sucks even worse is that the 2016
> 
> its not the seal that is leaking which I first I though it was. Its leaking around the taillights on trunk. If I pull back the trunk cover you can see water on both taillights and nothing higher. All they have sealing them is a foam rubber that can soak water. I think they should a have a solid rubber around them or the taillights themselves are leaking. I will find out what they do tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you want a Focus, don't bother with the regular one. The DCT is indeed crap. Get the ST.

The Elantra Sport is actually quite good. Peppy motor and a competent suspension setup - something Hyundai usually messes up. I thought I had the last gen Elantra at the top of my list until I drove it. It felt like a deer on ice on a bumpy road.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So another hack dealership is causing GM to loose a customer. I wonder if GM will ever learn that their dealerships are their worst enemies.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Well my water leak from the trunk was the spoiler leaking at the bolts. So for everyone with the RS package if you get leaks in the very back it could very well be the spoiler doing it.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

obermd said:


> So another hack dealership is causing GM to loose a customer. I wonder if GM will ever learn that their dealerships are their worst enemies.


Agreed, GM's dealerships, particularly the service departments across the board seem to be among the worst in the industry. My 2016.5 Cruze was/is having wind noise issues on both driver and passenger front doors.


I finally got one dealership to fix one of the noise issues (turns out the other dealership that did some work on the car did some damage to the wind shield plastic liner inside the door itself or something like that), but the other side is still being dismissed as normal. But I find it hard to believe that the noise is normal.


I think I'm going to try my local Cadillac/Buick dealership, they might have higher standards than Chevrolet dealerships or at the very least I hope they will give me some "backyard" type fixes to get the wind noise to stop. 

Chevy/GM Customer Care isn't all that helpful either, the corporate jargon line that they rely on the service techs to make the call is pretty lame. So basically one guy who might be super busy tasked with handling 14+ cars already in the service bay just got pulled off his intake manifold replacement job to do a ride along for your wind noise concerns. You think he really cares that your car has wind noise when he's gotta finish that manifold job tomorrow? I'd bet money that's why so many things get dismissed as "normal" at car dealership service departments. They probably hear it or feel it, but they also hear their supervisor yelling in their ear to finish the other job.lol


I can accept a factory defect, no manufacturer is perfect, just as long as the problem gets addressed/fixed. My buddy just had his contract for his new 2016 Hyundai Sonata Sport cancelled because they couldn't fix an issue with the paint finish. He bought the car last month and literally only had it to drive for about 2-1/2 weeks. Dealership has had it ever since to try and touch up the paint job. He finally enough and I guess showed enough muscle to get them to cancel the contract. He wanted to jump into a Cruze or Malibu, but his wife is set on the Sonata for its large back seat, so they're going to try Hyundai again.


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the problems with your Cruze, both the water leak and wind noise guys. 

One thing I've experienced on the technician side of things (journeyperson auto body tech at a GM bodyshop for 13 years) is the lack of information often taken by the manager/service writer from the customer. I've done way more wind noise & water leak diagnosing and repairing than I'd almost care to admit. Wind noise is especially hard to find. Water can be tricky as well, but often times easier if you strip out some of the interior and have someone hose the car down while you're inside. Then just watch for the water and trace it back to where it's coming in. Wind noise can be quite frustrating as the tech often isn't sure what the noise is the customer is hearing. I don't know how many times my manager would give me keys for my next job and say it's wind noise. Ok, where is the noise coming from? At what speed? Is it windy out when it's happening? Is it when the customer is driving into the wind? Questions like that need to be asked. But in my experience (maybe other dealerships plan it out better than mine did, but I've also talked to a number of other techs from different dealers that have the same issues) the above questions aren't being asked of the custoner, and myself as a tech have to try to find out where this noise is, under what conditions it's happening and try to solve it, all within a short time frame (let's face it, wind noise/water leaks don't pay well and the boss wants bigger higher paying jobs being done instead). Ideally I would've loved to have the customer drive the vehicle with me and tell me when they hear the noise and where they perceive it's coming from. Once i know the conditions it's much easier for me to repair it. 

I'm not sure in the cases from the OP and jsnowbordr47 how well you were questioned by the service writer/manager as to conditions this is happening so my above rant my be rendered moot (thanks for listening though lol), but just thought I'd share my experience as a tech as to why it can take a while or several tries to have these issues repaired. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Sorry for your loss. If we are gonna lose you to Hyunada, will it at least be the Elantra Sport?


I know the Elantra Sport is what I'm looking at. I've been following that car ever since I saw pictures of it about a year or more back.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> So another hack dealership is causing GM to loose a customer. I wonder if GM will ever learn that their dealerships are their worst enemies.


I couldn't agree with this more! The lack of quality service from the Chevy dealerships I've been to is at least 80% of the reason I don't see myself coming back to Chevy for a very long time, if ever,


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

obermd said:


> So another hack dealership is causing GM to loose a customer. I wonder if GM will ever learn that their dealerships are their worst enemies.


Make me another customer who won't be buying GM for that specific reason as well.


Pending test drive the Elantra Sport is what I am getting. If I don't like how it drives, I'm 100% getting the Limited w/Ultimate Package. Test drove that recently and loved it. Got a buddy up in Akron that is ready to sell me one, but I am SO close to paying the Cruze off and I want to do that first.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Being that I left "Them Domestics" alone, There is pros and cons to that. Honda dealerships and hours look way better but are seriously super overpriced. OMG the facility is "Nordstrom Beautiful" and everyone was super nice granted I picked the 10:15 PM service time because it was $20 cheaper than a normal dealer service shop hour to get stuff done. They really did try to make me pay for this facility! LOL I refuse to mention what my trip cost me after $20 coupon but I'm still torn on if I should have gotten the free oil change and wash package for like $3000 or not. Wind noises are handled differently with Honda if there is no TSB for it. Lots of people on the forums complain about having to eat the diagnostic fee for them to attempt to fix it and the forums seem to have accepted that's what you get for trying to get Acura quality in a Honda. That being said, my Honda cost me about what a Malibu would have if i settled with that car only and stuck it out with the domestics. I actually did homework, test drove the same car different trans in 3 different dealership environments(freeway, well off suburbs traffic, and horrible roads in the hood) and none of the issues showed up until right around 5000 miles. In general all service departments have issues especially if you followed adventure time Subaru issue that took place here a few years back. That guy has import and domestic dealerships he runs into the ground.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

renaku4 said:


> Sorry to hear about the problems with your Cruze, both the water leak and wind noise guys.
> 
> One thing I've experienced on the technician side of things (journeyperson auto body tech at a GM bodyshop for 13 years) is the lack of information often taken by the manager/service writer from the customer. I've done way more wind noise & water leak diagnosing and repairing than I'd almost care to admit. Wind noise is especially hard to find. Water can be tricky as well, but often times easier if you strip out some of the interior and have someone hose the car down while you're inside. Then just watch for the water and trace it back to where it's coming in. Wind noise can be quite frustrating as the tech often isn't sure what the noise is the customer is hearing. I don't know how many times my manager would give me keys for my next job and say it's wind noise. Ok, where is the noise coming from? At what speed? Is it windy out when it's happening? Is it when the customer is driving into the wind? Questions like that need to be asked. But in my experience (maybe other dealerships plan it out better than mine did, but I've also talked to a number of other techs from different dealers that have the same issues) the above questions aren't being asked of the custoner, and myself as a tech have to try to find out where this noise is, under what conditions it's happening and try to solve it, all within a short time frame (let's face it, wind noise/water leaks don't pay well and the boss wants bigger higher paying jobs being done instead). Ideally I would've loved to have the customer drive the vehicle with me and tell me when they hear the noise and where they perceive it's coming from. Once i know the conditions it's much easier for me to repair it.
> 
> ...


Agreed. On the flip side I've given all this type of information to the service writer and when I get the service ticket back at the end none of the information I gave is on there. Part of the problem is GM's service system appears to only allow something like 50 characters in the customer complaint description.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

sparkman said:


> Make me another customer who won't be buying GM for that specific reason as well.
> 
> 
> Pending test drive the Elantra Sport is what I am getting. If I don't like how it drives, I'm 100% getting the Limited w/Ultimate Package. Test drove that recently and loved it. Got a buddy up in Akron that is ready to sell me one, but I am SO close to paying the Cruze off and I want to do that first.


I know a guy that works at a Chevy dealer that also has a Hyundai dealer on campus.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

My service advisor is the worst! He never knows what the service department did or did not do to try and/or succeed at fixing my car problems. He gets frustrated when I ask questions about the particular service that was performed and then cops an attitude when I want to read over the paperwork and make sure everything is okay before I just sign off on the work that was performed and get in my car and leave. 

This same Chevy dealership where I take my Cruze to get serviced also sells Kia and Hyundai. I really want to look at the Hyundai Elantra Sport but it scares me that if I bought it from them that the same whole crappy service department including the advisors would be the ones in charge of fixing that car too!


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Sad to find out that the second generation Cruze is worse than the first generation. I'd be really pissed to buy a car that is leaking right, left and center. This tells me that GM does not take quality seriously and their mentality hasn't changed. No wonder more and more people are migrating toward imports.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

The 2nd Gen is leaps and bounds better than the first Gen cruze yes it has problems but when you have water leaks they are not easy to fix. I also it does help if the dealership has good techs. All manufactures have issues with cars. Its really boils down to how good dealership technicians are.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Dieselturbo said:


> Sad to find out that the second generation Cruze is worse than the first generation. I'd be really pissed to buy a car that is leaking right, left and center. This tells me that GM does not take quality seriously and their mentality hasn't changed. No wonder more and more people are migrating toward imports.


The second gen couldn't be farther ahead of the first gen if it tried. It's significantly better. More spacious, more features; the list goes on.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

An update for all of the Cruze Gen 2 owners... as the dealership took in my car for the last leak repairs, they discovered another leak.. making this 7-8 total leaks in my trunk, after 3 separate repairs that have been made to my vehicle.. I'm sad to say that I don't think GM took the time out to really, and truly engineer the new Cruze... as I have stated before, please make sure if you find anything like I have, don't hesitate to take force. As I am very unhappy that a brand new car, that's only 10months old, has caused me such a headache


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have 0 water leaks and still haven't done the recall. It rained hard yesterday and there was snow on the car before that. Purposely went out and checked my trunk and battery compartment last night in the rain. 

I would be curious to know your build dates. I wonder if they QCed the heck out of the early builds (mine is a 4/16 build date) and then slipped from there. QC was a huge problem with different parts of the Gen 1 Cruzens through its production run.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

If you have that many leaks in the trunk then they did not fix any of them. The only place these cars can leak are the center rear brake light which they addressed with a recall. I had mine done but it wasn't leaking but had it done anyway. The trunk spoiler/wing which was leaking on mine and now its fixed. (this happens on all makes a models if they are drilled into the trunk and they don't seal good when built). They could also leak around the taillights attached to the trunk.

If you still have leaks do you have sunroof? If so you might have a bad or crimp line so the water is not draining down the tubes. I mean it is possible you have bad seal around the front or back window.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> An update for all of the Cruze Gen 2 owners... as the dealership took in my car for the last leak repairs, they discovered another leak.. making this 7-8 total leaks in my trunk, after 3 separate repairs that have been made to my vehicle.. I'm sad to say that I don't think GM took the time out to really, and truly engineer the new Cruze... as I have stated before, please make sure if you find anything like I have, don't hesitate to take force. As I am very unhappy that a brand new car, that's only 10months old, has caused me such a headache


One Cruze out of the fleet does not a bad car make. 

Both of my Cruzes (hatch and sedan) are leak free, and it's been pouring rain and snowing and everything in between these last couple weeks. I'm sorry that your Cruze seems to be flood prone, but you can't make a bold statement like *ALL SECOND GEN CRUZES LEAK LIKE MOSES IS COMMANDING ANIMALS NEARBY* without some serious backup.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

My parents years ago had a Chrysler that when it rained it rained in the car. Did others cars from Chrysler do the same thing, no. So yes there is a bad car that comes our of every factory every so often. It also comes down to the service people know how to find and fix the issue.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Just look on the web all manufactures have this issue. Even the great Toyota some love. Toyota Voluntarily Recalls 800,000 Vehicles for Water Leaks - Limbaugh Toyota Reviews, Specials and Deals


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sonata Sport 2.0T is where it's at....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Sonata Sport 2.0T is where it's at....


I don't care for the new Sonata at all, and the new 2.0T is somehow quite slow.

I'd pick a Fusion, Malibu, Accord, or Camry over the Sonata...and probably in that order.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I don't care for the new Sonata at all, and the new 2.0T is somehow quite slow.
> 
> I'd pick a Fusion, Malibu, Accord, or Camry over the Sonata...and probably in that order.


I'm actually a Kia fan, and out of all of those including the Sonata, I'd choose the Kia Optima SXL alllllllll day.

The interior is just SO nice..... and they're extremely roomy inside.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> I don't care for the new Sonata at all, and the new 2.0T is somehow quite slow.
> 
> I'd pick a Fusion, Malibu, Accord, or Camry over the Sonata...and probably in that order.


Malibu, Fusion, Camry, Accord for me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> An update for all of the Cruze Gen 2 owners... as the dealership took in my car for the last leak repairs, they discovered another leak.. making this 7-8 total leaks in my trunk, after 3 separate repairs that have been made to my vehicle.. I'm sad to say that I don't think GM took the time out to really, and truly engineer the new Cruze... as I have stated before, please make sure if you find anything like I have, don't hesitate to take force. As I am very unhappy that a brand new car, that's only 10months old, has caused me such a headache


Hello CruzeGen22017, 

Thanks for reaching out! We regret to hear that you are experiencing this concern with your new Cruze! Our team would be glad to look into this matter further, and act as an extra layer of assistance. At your earliest convenience, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the name of the dealership you’re working with. Looking forward to your message! 
To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit http://bit.ly/2h3ZUnC 

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Water Leak Around Rear Window, Water
Found in Trunk, Possible Malfunction Indicator
Lamp (MIL) Illuminated*







Service Procedure
1. Note
This bulletin provides service information and labor time to verify fastener torque of the CHMSL
Chevrolet Cruze (VIN B) 2016 2016
All All
Chevrolet Cruze (VIN B) Notchback 2017 2017 SOP 2017 September 6, 2016
Involved
Region or
Country
North America and N. A. Export Regions

Condition 

Some customers may comment on seeing a water leak around the rear window, finding
water in the trunk and/or on a Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) illuminated.

Cause

The cause of the condition may be loose or missing nuts retaining the Center High
Mounted Stop Lamp (CHMSL), which may allow water to by-pass the CHMSL and flow
into the trunk area.

and water test the vehicle. If water damage is present, repair and/or replace damaged interior or
trunk trim and also any Multifunction Power Supply Converter (DC-DC Converter) modules in
the trunk that may have been submerged. Submit a claim under warranty if the interior/trunk trim
and/or any Multifunction Power Supply Converter (DC-DC Converter) modules were damaged by
water.

Open the trunk and inspect the interior trunk trim and any floor mounted electronic modules for
evidence of water damage.

Caution
If water is found in battery well, disconnect the battery immediately. DO NOT reconnect the
battery until area is dried out, and any Multifunction Power Supply Converter (DC-DC Converter)
module is replaced, if necessary.

2. If water is found in the battery well area, remove both floor drain plugs from the bottom of the
well to allow water to drain out.

3. Lower the rear of the headliner enough to access the four nuts that retain the CHMSL. Refer to the
appropriate procedure, in SI.

4. Remove the right side, inboard nut from the CHMSL.

5. Apply LOCTITE® Threadlocker Blue 242 ®, (P/N 9985283; in Canada 10953489), to the stud.

6. Finger start the nut onto the stud.

Tighten the nut to 8 N·m (70 lb in).

7. Continue to remove, apply LOCTITE® and re-tighten remaining nuts in this sequence:

1. Left side, inboard

2. Left side, outboard

3. Right side, outboard

8. Water test and check for leaks from joints, locators and/or connector.

9. Check for water under the rear carpet/floor area, and refer to in SI, as necessary.
 *Important*

If submerged or intruded by water, replace the Multifunction Power Supply Converter (DCDC
Converter) ONLY. There is no need to replace the fuse block or battery, nor the Fuel
Pump Control Module, because it is waterproof.

If water leak IS corrected, completely dry the vehicle and reinstall the headliner. Refer to in
SI. Inspect any trim and trunk area components for water related damage. Replace any
Multifunction Power Supply Converter (DC-DC Converter) that has been intruded by water,
and repair/replace interior trim that was damaged by water. 

If required, refer to in SI for
information on cleaning the interior trunk trim.

 If water leak is NOT corrected, continue with further recommended water leak diagnostics
from SI.

Warranty Information

For vehicles repaired under warranty, use:
0580208* Verify CHMSL Fastener Torque, Water Test Rear Roof 0.7 hr
*This is a unique Labor Operation for Bulletin use only.
Version 4
Modified Oct. 10, 2016 – Added a Caution following step #1.
Oct. 14, 2016 – Updated the Model information and Service Procedure.
Nov. 18, 2016 – Corrected Torque Specification and updated electronic module replacement
information.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I posted the picture that's part of the procedure. It appears to be from inside the car with part of the headliner down. Anyone have the pages from SI on how to loosen the headliner to see if these nuts are missing? 

The procedure is from Chiltons Online. I don't have the procedure for lowering the headliner. Maybe someone with access to something besides Chiltons can help there? 

Sounds like someone sleeping on the job..


----------



## simplyrob (Jun 20, 2018)

Glad to see a Chevy Customer Care Rep monitoring the forum who is willing to help. I hope CruzeGen22017 finds and achieves resolution with the persistent leak. I do find it unacceptable that with all of today's modern engineering capabilities using some of the most powerful computing technologies, and powerful CAD software, that building an automobile that keeps water from intruding inside the vehicle should be a slam dunk. Call me crazy....


----------



## Ljones2017cruz (Oct 4, 2020)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> Hey guys, I apologize for not posting any new modifications or anything of that sort as I have been fighting GM. If anyone has had to get the vehicle in for service/recall program for the center high mount 3rd brake light, I strongly suggest anyone who owns a Gen 2 sedan to continuously check for water leaks. My vehicle so far has had 6 water leaks since January 23rd, and 4 failed attempts to fix it. I have had 4 separate cases of water leaking to my battery compartment, 1 case of water leaking underneath the spare tire and tool holder, 2 cases of water leaking into the left rear back seat, and 3 cases of water leaking behind the plastic trim piece at the back of the inside of the trunk. My last case was water leaking into the dip in the plastic trim piece at the back of the trunk from the top of the trunk lid, as the rubber seal, the dealership fixed 3 times did not meet the trunk lid in the middle. The dealerships fix was to use seal bond ( the black windshield glue used when replacing windshields) underneath the rubber trunk seal to better protect it from leaking, but that has since failed. The dealership also used seal bond to fix a defective seal the manufacturer made. I am not sure what your dealership may do or will choose to do, but I would work with GM if this has happened to you, as the dealership also destroyed my headliner near the rear deck.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have sadly fought with GM long enough to make them buy the vehicle back, as it is considered a lemon in my state, and according to the BBB autoline regarding Chevrolet products. I am very sad that after owning the vehicle for 10 months, this is what I have to deal with. I have had to fight with the dealership as well as GM because GM was supposed to repurchase the vehicle after the 3rd failed attempt, but the dealership went against GMs strong suggestion that they do not try and attempt to fix the water leak, as it had been determined to be a Manufacturers Defect. i will be leaving the GM brands of vehicles and I do not foresee me returning to ever owning another GM product again. The safety of my myself and especially my daughter, was truly not taken highly with GM and I value my safety and my daughters safety much more.
> 
> ...


I just noticed water leakage last night and this morning. I am going to schedule an appointment next weekend. Any suggestion on this topic would be great. Did Chevrolet send out a notification on this issue? If so, I never received it.
Thanks for you assistance .

Lavjones2017cruz


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I didn't get notified. But dealer fixed mine when they warranteed battery. 3 months in. Without me saying anything.


----------



## Dannys cruze (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello all I know I am way behind on this...Our 2017 cruze started leaking after every rain. Of course its not under warranty anymore. So I decided to try and fix it myself. So after a long battle and taking suggestions of people here about the trunk light. I removed the light and added insulation trim, but it still leaked. I decided to spray just the light casing and it didn't leak.
When I sprayed the back window it began to leak. So that told be it was the trunk lid..
After inspecting the tips on both sides there's leak ports for water. The driver side port is defected and is facing more toward the front. When water rushes down the back window and gutter it is forced into the small hole. I have added silicon to the hole and awaiting for it to dry. I'm sure this is the problem... Give it a look I hope it helps. Good luck


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Dannys cruze said:


> Hello all I know I am way behind on this...Our 2017 cruze started leaking after every rain. Of course its not under warranty anymore. So I decided to try and fix it myself. So after a long battle and taking suggestions of people here about the trunk light. I removed the light and added insulation trim, but it still leaked. I decided to spray just the light casing and it didn't leak.
> When I sprayed the back window it began to leak. So that told be it was the trunk lid..
> After inspecting the tips on both sides there's leak ports for water. The driver side port is defected and is facing more toward the front. When water rushes down the back window and gutter it is forced into the small hole. I have added silicon to the hole and awaiting for it to dry. I'm sure this is the problem... Give it a look I hope it helps. Good luck


I appreciate the tip, but I think pics would have been even better.


----------



## Jog (Jan 25, 2021)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> Hey guys, I apologize for not posting any new modifications or anything of that sort as I have been fighting GM. If anyone has had to get the vehicle in for service/recall program for the center high mount 3rd brake light, I strongly suggest anyone who owns a Gen 2 sedan to continuously check for water leaks. My vehicle so far has had 6 water leaks since January 23rd, and 4 failed attempts to fix it. I have had 4 separate cases of water leaking to my battery compartment, 1 case of water leaking underneath the spare tire and tool holder, 2 cases of water leaking into the left rear back seat, and 3 cases of water leaking behind the plastic trim piece at the back of the inside of the trunk. My last case was water leaking into the dip in the plastic trim piece at the back of the trunk from the top of the trunk lid, as the rubber seal, the dealership fixed 3 times did not meet the trunk lid in the middle. The dealerships fix was to use seal bond ( the black windshield glue used when replacing windshields) underneath the rubber trunk seal to better protect it from leaking, but that has since failed. The dealership also used seal bond to fix a defective seal the manufacturer made. I am not sure what your dealership may do or will choose to do, but I would work with GM if this has happened to you, as the dealership also destroyed my headliner near the rear deck.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have sadly fought with GM long enough to make them buy the vehicle back, as it is considered a lemon in my state, and according to the BBB autoline regarding Chevrolet products. I am very sad that after owning the vehicle for 10 months, this is what I have to deal with. I have had to fight with the dealership as well as GM because GM was supposed to repurchase the vehicle after the 3rd failed attempt, but the dealership went against GMs strong suggestion that they do not try and attempt to fix the water leak, as it had been determined to be a Manufacturers Defect. i will be leaving the GM brands of vehicles and I do not foresee me returning to ever owning another GM product again. The safety of my myself and especially my daughter, was truly not taken highly with GM and I value my safety and my daughters safety much more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jog (Jan 25, 2021)

Booger said:


> I appreciate the tip, but I think pics would have been even better.


Hi I just bought a used 2016 Chevy Cruze LT from a dealer ship.... and I'm literally having the same problem with rain leaking in to my back seat and at first it was the back window on the top there was no sealant so I fixed that my self ...and I'm sure I did a great job at fixing it ...but water still came in and I dont know where it's coming in from...my back seat on the right side is soaked ...I dont understand it


----------



## Thompsclay (Feb 5, 2021)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> Hey guys, I apologize for not posting any new modifications or anything of that sort as I have been fighting GM. If anyone has had to get the vehicle in for service/recall program for the center high mount 3rd brake light, I strongly suggest anyone who owns a Gen 2 sedan to continuously check for water leaks. My vehicle so far has had 6 water leaks since January 23rd, and 4 failed attempts to fix it. I have had 4 separate cases of water leaking to my battery compartment, 1 case of water leaking underneath the spare tire and tool holder, 2 cases of water leaking into the left rear back seat, and 3 cases of water leaking behind the plastic trim piece at the back of the inside of the trunk. My last case was water leaking into the dip in the plastic trim piece at the back of the trunk from the top of the trunk lid, as the rubber seal, the dealership fixed 3 times did not meet the trunk lid in the middle. The dealerships fix was to use seal bond ( the black windshield glue used when replacing windshields) underneath the rubber trunk seal to better protect it from leaking, but that has since failed. The dealership also used seal bond to fix a defective seal the manufacturer made. I am not sure what your dealership may do or will choose to do, but I would work with GM if this has happened to you, as the dealership also destroyed my headliner near the rear deck.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have sadly fought with GM long enough to make them buy the vehicle back, as it is considered a lemon in my state, and according to the BBB autoline regarding Chevrolet products. I am very sad that after owning the vehicle for 10 months, this is what I have to deal with. I have had to fight with the dealership as well as GM because GM was supposed to repurchase the vehicle after the 3rd failed attempt, but the dealership went against GMs strong suggestion that they do not try and attempt to fix the water leak, as it had been determined to be a Manufacturers Defect. i will be leaving the GM brands of vehicles and I do not foresee me returning to ever owning another GM product again. The safety of my myself and especially my daughter, was truly not taken highly with GM and I value my safety and my daughters safety much more.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. Took the car to a water leak specialist twice but yesterday after much rain had to use shopvac to get it out. I give up.


----------



## Thompsclay (Feb 5, 2021)

Jog said:


> Hi I just bought a used 2016 Chevy Cruze LT from a dealer ship.... and I'm literally having the same problem with rain leaking in to my back seat and at first it was the back window on the top there was no sealant so I fixed that my self ...and I'm sure I did a great job at fixing it ...but water still came in and I dont know where it's coming in from...my back seat on the right side is soaked ...I dont understand it





pontiacgt said:


> I'm actually taking mine in for the last leak you mention. however I figured out where it actually leaking. its leaking from the taillights on trunk. I thought it was from the spoiler but its not. mine was not leaking at first then it started to when it rains. It seems the seals around the light or the lights themselves are leaking. When it leaks I can pull the trunk cover down and see water on them. it then puddles near latch on the plastic trim piece. sucks you have to get rid of it. however all manufactures have issues with leaks. its one of the hardest thing to fix on a car when they happen. Water doesn't always leak anywhere near where it puddles. Its really a game of cat and mouse.


Yep, that is where mine is leaking.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Early build Gen 2 here, no water leaks since new. I wonder why I have never experienced this since new so far......


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> I have 0 water leaks and still haven't done the recall. It rained hard yesterday and there was snow on the car before that. Purposely went out and checked my trunk and battery compartment last night in the rain.
> 
> I would be curious to know your build dates. I wonder if they QCed the heck out of the early builds (mine is a 4/16 build date) and then slipped from there. QC was a huge problem with different parts of the Gen 1 Cruzens through its production run.


Same with mine, I am wondering if early builds had more QC checks as well, I purchased my car in May of 2016


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Early build Gen 2 here, no water leaks since new. I wonder why I have never experienced this since new so far......


Same here, early build that was a dealer showroom model for a year. Do you have the RS package though?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Entirely possible, generally there are more eyes than usual on the cars right at the start of production - even for just a model year change. Unless there are production issues, that kind of wanes after a few weeks. If this is all due to some kind of improper assembly, that's very likely since everyone can relax when you don't have 30 engineers (and more importantly, management) watching them assemble ****...and that means things can get done incorrectly.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Same here, early build that was a dealer showroom model for a year. Do you have the RS package though?


No, just a regular LT, no real options except standard ones, and of course the 6 speed manual.....Same with the rear third light, peoples plastic cracking, have never experienced that either.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

6Speed2016LT said:


> No, just a regular LT, no real options except standard ones, and of course the 6 speed manual.....Same with the rear third light, peoples plastic cracking, have never experienced that either.


Yeah that hasn't cracked on mine either. Surprises me as it sits in the sun a good part of the day in the summer. It does seem like the spoiler is by far the most common leak point though. Water definitely pools up behind my spoiler when it rains and the car is parked with the trunk facing downhill.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah that hasn't cracked on mine either. Surprises me as it sits in the sun a good part of the day in the summer. It does seem like the spoiler is by far the most common leak point though. Water definitely pools up behind my spoiler when it rains and the car is parked with the trunk facing downhill.


Yeah no spoiler here, So far I have been super lucky, I had one check engine light come on a few months after I got the car, dealer said it was some airflow value and a new programming fixed that etc etc... I took your advice and I am running Ultra 94 gas (widely available here in Canada) and Amsoil OE oil 5w-30. I had the clutch bled to death a month ago and had all the fluid replaced to try and stave off the slave cylinder failure.....Being such an early build, who knows, maybe my part will never fail either. Only time will tell..

My build month was May, 2016, I just went out to check the date.

Do you know what month the Gen 2 started production?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I believe they started building the Gen 2 Dec 2015. They started arriving in dealer lots around April 2016.

GM generally shifts to next-year production around July, which would actually make yours one of the later builds, but as they put the 2016's out in smaller numbers, there were probably lots of quality control engineers around the plant until 2017.

Mine was 4/2016 I think.


----------

